# Construcción de un tanque, todo tipo de ideas.



## Dano (Ene 5, 2011)

Ando con ganas de hacerme un biodigestor pero ando muy tacaño este mes, el verano me pone tacaño (el inviero, primavera y otoño también), en resumen no tengo ganas de gastar mucho dinero.

Necesito construir un tanque/recipiente (reactor) que pueda contener dentro líquidos (unos 2000 litros) y debe soportar una presión de unos 40-50 mili Bar.

Muchos dirán que sería mejor hacerlo bajo tierra pero no tengo ganas de hacer un pozo.

Las ideas que pasaron por mi cabeza son las siguientes:

-Hacerlo con ladrillos y cemento.
-Bloques de hormigón y cemento.
-Silo bolsa
-Utilizar muchos tanques de 205 litros unidos...
-Con caños de desague de hormigón de 1 metro de díametro. (hasta calculé el hormigón necesario para hacer los caños yo..)
-Utilizar un viejor aljibe (descartada:ambos aljibes están irrecuperables).

Cualquier idea por loca que sea se escucha, pero tiene que ser barata, de todos los métodos que se me ocurrieron el mas económico es el de los caños de desague (hechos por mi...).

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 5, 2011)

Todas esas opciones tienen un costo que no son monedas debido al tamaño del tanque y que va a estar ligeramente presurizado.
Salvo que ya tengas disponible algo parecido para reciclar, me parece que te va a ser mas negocio comprar un tanque cisterna de agua de plastico o dos de fibrocemento.


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 5, 2011)

Los que vi son con silo bolsa o de ladrillo (dentro no se si está revestido).
Lo más barato sigue siendo el pozo (aunque es duro cavar 2 metros cúbicos de tierra) revestido con plástico/bolsas.
Cómo harías los caños de hormigón? La matriz la hacés con madera? Más fácil aunque menos estable por las presiones sería un tanque cúbico como las cisternas de los edificios hecho con cemento. Son unas maderas para el molde y luego lo vertés y a secarse (uno días/semanas si es muy grueso)


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Tenes dos aljibes? tan mal estan? tal vez podrías poner los caños de fibrocemento dentro del aljibe, digo por la temperatura, aún asi como dice eduardo mas arriba lo mas práctico es el tacho plástico de 2000 litros. Usarás gasómetro o vas a hacerlo tipo chino?


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas, los aljibes deben tener unos 150 años y una capacidad de 100000 litros cada uno (si, cien mil litros), sus medidas aproximadas son de 10*5*2 metros, increiblemente como verán son rectangulares con techo de ladrillo en forma de domo.
El techo a perdido parte de sus ladrillos pero el diseño estrucural todabía lo deja mantenerse en pie, igual es muy peligroso entrar, no vale la pena el riesgo.

La idea es hacer uno chino por su simplicidad, aunque casi seguro que voy a tener que agregar al menos un gasómetro. 
El tema de la temperatura no me preocupa, tengo unos 450 de litros de agua caliente a 90º diariamente para usar (esa agua se calienta con un intercambiador de calor del tanque de frío), actualmente el uso es mínimo y se desperdicia muchísimo calor por los condensadores.

Acabo de hacer unos llamados y mirar por internet y lo que me ofrecen son unos tánques plásticos (bastante gruesos, al parecer de buena calidad) a unos 1000 dólares, lo cual talvez lo valga pero por ahora no pienso gastar eso solo en el tanque.
Un silo-bolsa de 1.20*60M 300 uM me cuesta 200 dólares y logra mucho mas capacidad, es cierto que no tiene la misma duración pero es lo que hay.

Los caños de hormigón se hacen con dos chapas enrolladas en forma de cilindro (una para la pared interna y otras para la externa), entre medio va una rejilla de acero y el resto es colocar hormigón.
Si fuera a comprar el caño me costaría unos 60 dólares que no es caro pero teniendo todo para hacerlo no tengo ganas de gastar.

El uso posible sería para un motor Nissan 720 a Nafta (convertido a biogas) que hace varios años que no se mueve. Si veo que logra algo de potencia tengo un generador de 50kVA para agregarle, pero eso ya es otro tema.
Primero lo primero que es el reactor.

Les dejo un word que hice para los caños, me dio medio raro el peso del caño. :/.

Saludos

PD: Por cierto vi tu página César me ayudó bastante.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Tenes un criadero de cerdos o tambo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Mira si esta gente tiene representación por allá, tiene tanques de hasta 2500 L

http://www.rotoplasargentina.com.ar/


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Tenes un criadero de cerdos o tambo?



Tambo, y unos 50kg de estiercol por ordeñe ( son dos al día) solo en el tambo, en las entradas y salidas del mismo debe haber unos 50kg mas.

En cada ordeñe se lava todo con una manguera a presión, tengo en un lugar muy bueno una cámara donde pasa toda la materia que me queda perfecto para bombearla.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Ya veo, para 2500 litros totales de un BD calculando 40 días para que se cumpla el ciclo (esto es a 18º) no podes alimentarlo con mas de 62 litros diarios, de los cuales el 90% es agua y solo el 10% es de bosta calculada a seco, creo que te va a quedar corto un BD de 2500.
Ya me voy a fijar en las anotaciones para ver que porcentaje de material seco tiene un kilo de bosta


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Tambo, ..........




  Y yo que quiero aprender a hacer quesos caseros.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola, los números son estos:
Calculando para 100Kg de bosta (sin contar las entradas y salidas)
La bosta vacuna tiene un 18 a 20% de sólidos secos, en 100Kg tendrás unos 20Kg los que deben diluirse hasta tener una mezcla al 10% es decir unos 120 litros de agua que sumados a los 70 que ya vienen de humedad te da un total de 200 litros.
Si el biodigestor trabaja a 18 grados todo el año la duración del proceso es de 40 días, asi que 40x200 litros te da 8000 litros, tu BD tiene que tener esa capacidad.


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2011)

Empecé planteandome un tanque de 2000 litros porque para arrancar creo que es mas que suficiente, el tamaño es adecuado para trabajar con cañerías y demas.
Si veo que todo el proceso vale la pena se le pueden agregar varios tanques en paralelo (si los tanques se hacen con caños de hormigón).

La temperatura no veo problemas en mantenerla en 25 grados, teniendo 300 litros agua a 90º cada 12 horas.

Otra tema a solucionar es como medir la mezcla entre agua y estiercol, 1) medir la densidad pero tengo el problema de que con el tiempo alrrededor de la boya se empieza a quedar pegado el estiercol seco aumentando el error de la medición. 2) medir la viscosidad del fluido por medio de un motor y unas paletas, senso el consumo del motor con un shunt, posible problema que se depositen "hilos" de pasto en las paletas produciendo error.

En el caso de que al estiercol le falte agua se le agregará la misma por medio de una electro válvula, en la situación contraria no tengo idea de como solucionarla, no creo que el biodigestor enoje por un poco mas de agua.

Si se hace será todo automatizado, no rinde tener personal haciendo una tarea de este tipo.

@Fogo No tengo idea de como hacer queso, la leche se almacena en un tanque de fríom, diariamente viene en un camión que lleva toda al leche.

Ahora me fijo sobre rotoplas, pero creo que no entra aca.

Saludos


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 5, 2011)

A 25 grados el proceso se acorta 10 días es decir sería de 30 días, para usar todo (los 100kg) el BD sería mas chico, 6000 litros.
Hay algunos otros puntos a tener en cuenta, la relación carbono nitrógeno es bastante buena pero no optima asi que habría que hacerle algun agregado a la mezcla.
Si usas todo para lograr la mezcla justa se puede manguerear con determinada cantidad de agua, por ejemplo 150 litros y ahí se termina el reservorio con lo que ya te queda la mezcla a valores adecuados, si usas menos se complica y aumenta la mano de obra humana que es lo que no queres.


----------



## stalker94 (Ene 5, 2011)

andate a una chacaria y compra un pedazo de caño de esos de 3 mts de ancho y unos chapones los soldas a en las puntas un circulo de capa 

tambien lo podes hacer acostado yo creo que con 6 o 6.5 mts de largo por 2 de ancho entran 2000 litros creo


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 5, 2011)

Y una especie de tanque australiano con tapa?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 5, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Otra tema a solucionar es como medir la mezcla entre agua y estiercol, Saludos


 
no se que suponer, si eso se revuelve y esta homogeneamente mezclado o que queda estatico , en cuyo caso el agua decantara y supongo la bosta, pasto y demas flotara.

tendriamos que saber como se comporta esa mezcla o sea el contenido de el tanque .

VOS tendrias que hacer unas pruebas simples de conductividad.
si pones 2 barras de metal a una distancia y entre ellas bosta seca seguro que no conduce nada. , pero si esta humeda debe ser buena conductora, y no importa que se ensucie, ya que SIEMPRE trabaja midiendo eso:
sucio seco es una resistencia , sucio mojado conduce.

asi si es un tacho y tenes que tener en cuenta la decantacion podrias poner 3 barras a distinta altura asi medis la humedad segun la profundidad.



bueno, no se , como dije, hace vos las pruebas a ver si el material seco ...o con distintos grados de humedad te da valores utiles , variaciones ultiles y con eso te serviria ok.

sino habra que pensar otra cosa


mira, como idea "loca" , pero lo mejor es lo que ya puse:
de abajo generas una burbuja y calculas cuanto demora en llegar arriba.........pero.......ni eso, si ni sabes si vas a hcerlo como un tubo , un tacho, un avion o un pileton.
primero tenes que definir las cosas.


----------



## Dano (Ene 5, 2011)

@César Tenés alguna gráfica de tiempo de producción/temperatura?

Limitar la cantidad del agua en la limpieza no es posible.

Como funcionaría un separador (por filtro o gravitatorio), de esa forma separa el estiercol del líquido, lo peso y le agrego el agua necesaria.

Y como tapo el tanque australiano? porque tiene una superficie bastante grande.

EDIT1.

Agua + estiercol = estiercol se deposita en el fondo (como un lodo).

El estiercol desde que sale del tambo es una mezcla agua-estiercol.

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es sacar el agua y que quede el estiercol depositado en el fondo con algo de agua. 

Los tanques de mezcla están definidos, serán posiblemente de 200L de metal (clásicos tanques de chapa que usan para aceites y combustibles).

Lo que todabia no está definido es el tanque de reacción.

EDIT2 

Que es "chaparia" y "chapones"?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 6, 2011)

Me parece que estan complicando la cosa con tanques de mezcla etc, ya pondré unas fotos de la gráfica que me pedís y de como es el BD, supongo que desde el tambo en si hay una canaleta por donde sale todo cuando haces la limpieza? esa canaleta debe ser dirigida a la boca de alimentación del BD, por un sistema de acequia, luego de cargado se cierra una compuerta y se prosigue con la limpieza con toda la cantidad de agua que se necesite. 
Si puedo esta mañana subo los esquemas.






la gráfica superior es de tiempo de digestión en función de la temperatura de la mezcla la de abajo es la producción de biogas en función de la temperatura




Lo que te decía antes, mejor enterrado por funcionalidad, una acequia lleva la mezcla hasta la cámara de carga, con unas compuertas se desvía en caso de necesitar hacer mejor limpieza, del otro lado en desnivel una pileta para recoger el abono.




Este cuadro te puede interesar estan las dimensiones de los digestores chinos.
Todos los datos son del libro "El camino de la biodigestión" del ingeniero Groppelli


----------



## Dano (Ene 6, 2011)

Gracias por las gráficas, interesante la curva de la misma a 40º.

La salida del estiercol es por medio de cañerías de pvc, solo por gravedad no sale el estiercol hay que ayudarlo con agua.

La cámara que me queda mas a mano para interceptar el líquido está a 3m bajo el nivel del suelo, es necesario usar una bomba para levantarlo. Por esta razón la mezcla debe tener una parte de agua.

Voy a ver si puedo conseguir ese libro.


----------



## whitleon (Nov 1, 2013)

hola DANO !! estuve leyendo tus consultas sobre el biodigestor,,¿lo construiste ??-¿funciona ?? ,,te pregunto porque,tambien tengo que hacer uno,,con el mismo fin (tambo) en YOUNG y me gustaria aprovechar tu experiencia y,,talvez,,aportarte alguna solucion desde mis conocimientos     SALUDOS !!


----------



## whitleon (Dic 29, 2013)

Dano dijo:


> Gracias por las gráficas, interesante la curva de la misma a 40º.
> 
> La salida del estiercol es por medio de cañerías de pvc, solo por gravedad no sale el estiercol hay que ayudarlo con agua.
> 
> ...



estimado DANO,,,¿podrias revisar las respuestas y responder ??---GRACIAS!!


----------

